

Add “pintag.in?” before an URL in your address bar - leooxx
http://pintag.in

======
leppr
[http://i.imgur.com/O9pMXE0.png](http://i.imgur.com/O9pMXE0.png)

?

~~~
leooxx
Sorry but some website disable the frame integration...

=> Refused to display
'[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest'](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest')
in a frame because it set 'X-Frame-Options' to 'DENY'. DENY : The page cannot
be displayed in a frame, regardless of the site attempting to do so.

